# ترحيب : الأخ د.جمعة Jomma مشرفا بقسم الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة



## د.محمد باشراحيل (14 أكتوبر 2011)

*




*​ 


*يسرني الترحيب بالأخ الكريم د.جمعة Jomma*​ 
*لكوكبة المشرفين - قسم الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة -..*​ 

*ونشكر له قبوله بذلك ..*​ 

*



*​ 



*وكما نعلم أن الإشراف تكليف قبل أن يكون تشريف. *​ 

*اسأل المولى سبحانه وتعالى له التوفيق والمعونة والسداد ..*​ 


*تمنياتي له بكل خير ..*
*ولملتقانا كل تقدم وتطور وإزدهار..*
*وللجميع بالخير والرشاد.*
*والله الموفق.*​


----------



## العقاب الهرم (14 أكتوبر 2011)

مبارك عليك اخى
اسال المولى لك الاعانة والتوفيق


----------



## mohamed mech (14 أكتوبر 2011)

الف الف مبروك يا هندسة و بالتوفيق
اعانك الله و جعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (14 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك د . جمعة


----------



## عدالة (14 أكتوبر 2011)

نسأل الله تعالى أن يجعل على يديك الخير كل الخير في خدمة الدين والوطن وساكنيه 

ألف مبروك 

وفقكم الله لكل خير


----------



## سمندل السوداني (14 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك للدكتور جمعة ثقة الإدارة وإنضمامه لطاقم الإشراف ...
اُمنياتي بالتوفيق والإزدهار للقسم وإن شاء الله هو أهل لهذا التكليف
​


----------



## مهندس عادل @ (14 أكتوبر 2011)

اعانك الله علي حمل الامانه


----------



## مهندسة الحاسوب201 (14 أكتوبر 2011)

وفقك الله لكل خير


----------



## كاردينيا82 (14 أكتوبر 2011)

الف الف مبروووووووووووووووووك 
من ... كاردينيا ...


----------



## كاردينيا82 (14 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## م.عماد ك (14 أكتوبر 2011)

ألف مبروك أخي الكريم
أسأل الله تعالى لك العون لما فيه مصلحتك ومصلحة إخوانك
بارك الله لك


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (14 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## محمد.المصري (14 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير دكتور جمعة على مواقفتك للإشراف في قسم الطاقة البديلة و المتجددة


----------



## احمد ابو مصطفى (14 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك دكتور جمعة وربنا يوفقك


----------



## hitham900 (14 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروووووووووك


----------



## ramymahmoud1960 (14 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم​


----------



## ديناصور مصر (14 أكتوبر 2011)

*الف الف مبروك يا هندسة و بالتوفيق
اعانك الله و جعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## محمد فتحي المبيضين (14 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك دكتور جمعة
ونسأل الله لك التوفيق وسداد الراي


----------



## الياس عبد النور (14 أكتوبر 2011)

الاخ د. جمعة 
مبارك لكم التكليف بالاشراف على القسم وانضمامكم للاخوة الاكارم 
وارجو من الله لكم التوفيق والسداد ​


----------



## eng - mahmoud (15 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مليون مبروك الاشراف
وربنا يوافقك


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (15 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أرحب* بأخي د.جمعة Jomma
مع تمنياتي له بالتوفيق والنجاح في مهمته
تحياتي
*


----------



## خلوف العراقي (15 أكتوبر 2011)

الف الف مبوووووووووووووووك استاذ جمعه


----------



## oicc2010 (15 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك​


----------



## نجانجا (15 أكتوبر 2011)

*الف مبروك د . جمعة*


----------



## مأمون عبيد الياسين (15 أكتوبر 2011)

نسال الله ان يوفقك ويرزقك الاخلاص في القول والعمل


----------



## إبن جبير (15 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك لك أخي د.جمعة Jomma نسأل الله لك التوفيق والسداد.


----------



## محمد الصبروط (15 أكتوبر 2011)

​*مبارك عليك اخى
اسال المولى لك الاعانة والتوفيق*


----------



## جابر 1973 (15 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## سامر الشيخ مرعي (15 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك اعانك الله ووفقك لما فيه الخير لك وللملتقى


----------



## acer.7 (15 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك
الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك
الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك
الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك
الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك
الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك
الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك
الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك
الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك
الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك








على الاشراف​


----------



## وريث القيسين (15 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك دكتورنا الغالي




... وريثكـ


----------



## سمير عمار (15 أكتوبر 2011)

* الف مبروك على المشرف العام على قسم الطاقة البديلة و المتجددة والذى تم إختياره لعناصر علمية وأخلاقية وفنية وبالتالى للجميع سواء السادة القائمين على الإدارة أو السادة المنتفعين من هذا الصرح العظيم أو السادة القائمين بالعطاء العلمى وتزويد الملتقى بالفكر المستنير أن يتقدموا بخالص التهنئة للمشرف على هذا القسم ونأمل بل ونرجو من سيادته أن يقوم بالعطاء الفنى التقنى العلمى المبنى على العطاء دون النظر لمن تعطى والمبنى على المنح دون النظر لمن تمنح فالمطلوب منك عزيزى الفاضل أن تنهض بهذا القسم النهوض الذى يصل به الى المستوى العالمى ليصبح قلعة علمية ينهل منها من يريد التعلم العلم الفنى التكنولوجى الحديث بالطرق السلسة الميسرة وتسعى جاهداً فى دفع كل ما هو جديد من علم الى هذا الملتقى وتكون بمثابة الإناء الذى ينضح الماء للشاربين ولايشرب هو وعموماً الف مبروك ونتمنى لسيادتكم الترقى والترقى والترقى 
مهندس / سمير عمار 
*


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (15 أكتوبر 2011)

ألف مبروك للدكتور جمعة 

وتمنياتي له بالتوفيق


----------



## shuaa said (15 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك​


----------



## zanitty (15 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروم يا هندسه و اعانك الله على حمل تلك الامانه


----------



## anvar (15 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك للدكتور جمعة 
اُمنياتي بالتوفيق والإزدهار للقسم وإن شاء الله هو أهل لهذا التكليف


----------



## Rayan Jbarah (15 أكتوبر 2011)

ألف مبرروووك


----------



## جعفر سعد (15 أكتوبر 2011)

*welcome*

welcome ,congratulation :77:


----------



## ابن البلد (15 أكتوبر 2011)

الله يشدكم بثوب العافية


----------



## احمد ع ميرغني (15 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك د . جمعة
سآئلين المولى لك الإعانة والتوفيق


----------



## سلمى بلدينا (15 أكتوبر 2011)

الف الف مبروك للدكتور جمعة


----------



## kaboke (15 أكتوبر 2011)

الف الف الف مبروك د. جمعة وفقك الله وسدد خطاك


----------



## م عاطف عبدالرحمن (15 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروووووووك


----------



## م عامر (15 أكتوبر 2011)

ألف مبروك للدكتور جمعة ثقة الإدارة به والإشراف ..
ومبروك لملتقانا إنضمامه لكوكبة المشرفين
سألين المولى له التوفيق والقبول​


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (15 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك و بالتوفيق إن شاء الله


----------



## محمد يوسف صبح (15 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم انا عضو جديد واهنىء الدكتور جمعة على انضمامةلهيئة الاشراف والله المستعان


----------



## saad125xyz (15 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك الدكتور جمعة

تستاهل يا طيب ابن الطيب

اخوك سعد من السعودية


----------



## hamzeh khalefa (15 أكتوبر 2011)

الطاقة المتجددة =( الهمة )=العمل والانجاز =النجاح والتفوق =>وهو المطلوب.

بالتوفيق يا دكتر..........................................................


----------



## الشخيبي (15 أكتوبر 2011)

*ألف مبارك أخي د. جمعة...

نسأل الله لك التوفيق والسداد...*


----------



## ||refoo|| (15 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروووووووك


----------



## إبراهيم غانم (15 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك


----------



## ادور (15 أكتوبر 2011)

انا اهنيك من قل قلبي واتمني لك التقدم والنجاح


----------



## مازن صبرا (15 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## كندهار (15 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك يا أخي وجعلك عوننا لزملائك في الملتقي


----------



## لهون لهونى (15 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك لدكتور العزيز


----------



## سلام الهندسة (15 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبارك عليك وان شاء الله تكون يد بيضاء بالمنتدى ومساعدة الاعضاء بالمواضيع الجميلة


----------



## ساره خالد العاني (15 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك


----------



## adeb11 (15 أكتوبر 2011)

الف ميروك والى المزيد من التقدم والسير الى العلى


----------



## فريد كامل (15 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك وأعانكم الله على اثراء هذه الموقع بما هو مفيد و قيم وسدد خطاكم


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (15 أكتوبر 2011)

اللهم وفقه وأعنه.


----------



## mausa (15 أكتوبر 2011)

_نسأل الله لك التوفيق والسداد_


----------



## noor-noor (15 أكتوبر 2011)

الف الف مبروك


----------



## نور الجزائرية (15 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
الف مبروك اخ جمعة الاشراف و موفق ان شاء الله في أداء الامانة و الحفاظ عليها


----------



## engineer sameer (15 أكتوبر 2011)

مبارك يا بشمهندس


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (15 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك وموفق باذن الله


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (15 أكتوبر 2011)

نهنيء انفسنا و ملتقانا و نهنيء اخونا الكريم د جمعة
بانضمامه لكوكبة الاشراف بملتقانا

فاهلا به و سهلا

و نورت فريق الاشراف


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (15 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
مبروك لك وارجو الله ان يعينك وبالتوفيق


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (15 أكتوبر 2011)

مبرك وبالتوفيق من الله


----------



## mbakir88 (15 أكتوبر 2011)

بالتوفيق يا رب


----------



## بشار رائد (15 أكتوبر 2011)

​ *مبارك عليك اخى
اسال المولى لك الاعانة والتوفيق*​


----------



## احمدحسين سعد (15 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك يادكتور جمعة
أسأل الله لكم الإعانة والتوفيق


----------



## architect one (15 أكتوبر 2011)

الأخ الدكتور جمعة ألف مبروك الإشراف وثقة الإدارة مع تمنياتي بالتوفيق والنجاح


----------



## ملاك ش (15 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبارك بالتوفيق*****


----------



## kareem moh (15 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك 
ونفع الله بما لديك من علم جميع من بالمنتدي


----------



## د حسين (15 أكتوبر 2011)

*ألف مبروك*

​*:75:الأخ الدكتور جمعة ألف مبروك *:75:

*مع أطيب تمنياتي بالتوفيق والنجاح*​


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (15 أكتوبر 2011)

مبرووك الإشراف إن شاء الله متجدد ياهندسة 
اعانكم الله ووفقكم​


----------



## أحمدالعكيلي (15 أكتوبر 2011)

مبارك عليك استاذنا الكريم ​


----------



## Eng. Firas (15 أكتوبر 2011)

Congratulations Dr. Jomma
I suggest from now on, that every admin. introduce himself to the reader of his division
Maybe we start with the new Admin..


----------



## Beauty rose (15 أكتوبر 2011)

*الف مبروك يا دكتور جمعة
ونفع الله بما لديك من علم جميع من بالمنتدي*


----------



## فكرة جديدة (15 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك


----------



## kotoz99 (15 أكتوبر 2011)

*

*​*اسأل المولى سبحانه وتعالى له التوفيق والمعونة والسداد .*


----------



## agabeain (15 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروووووووووووووك ل د- جمعة بالتوفيييييييييييييق ان شاء الله


----------



## eng_taha_a (15 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك *د.جمعة Jomma على تعينك مشرف بقسم الطاقه البديله و المتجدده واتهنئه للقسم بدخول **د.جمعة Jomma مشرفا به :75:
*


----------



## hmozek (15 أكتوبر 2011)

مع أحر التمنيات بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## sayed2051 (15 أكتوبر 2011)




----------



## طلعت الزعبي (15 أكتوبر 2011)

ألف مبروك ... أرجو أن ترسل لي برنامج DIALux مع ملحقاته ولك جزيل الشكر سلفاً


----------



## صاحبة الإمتياز (15 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك وربنا يعينك على هذا التكليف
موفق دائما باذن الله


----------



## سامح الفيومى (15 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
مبروك للمهندس/ جمعة
أتمنى ان يوفقك الله لما يحبه ويرضاه​


----------



## عبدالماجد2016 (15 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبووووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## ابوعمار الشمري (15 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك عليك الاشراف دكتور ونتمنى لك التوفيق مع تحياتي


----------



## fathy gamal (15 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروووك
اعانك الله على هذه المهمه


----------



## النصرة (15 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ارجو من الله لك التوفيق والسداد
والف مبروك الاشراف


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (15 أكتوبر 2011)

ألف مبروك وبالتوفيق


----------



## amr awad (15 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## محمودالموقع (16 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك ارجو ان يكون العطاء من عند الله


----------



## ابوعمادبيومى (16 أكتوبر 2011)

ألف مبروك ونتمنا لك التوفيق


----------



## سواحلي1234 (16 أكتوبر 2011)

اعانك الله ووفقك


----------



## babankarey (16 أكتوبر 2011)

*الف مبروك للدكتور جمعة*


----------



## chemwater (16 أكتوبر 2011)

الهم بارك لك وانفع بك​


----------



## يحي الحربي (16 أكتوبر 2011)

نبارك لاخينا د.جمعة ثقة الادارة ونتمنى له التوفيق والسداد


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (16 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله بك دكتور و نرجو منكم السعي الدائم 
لسير قدما و تطوير القسم 
و بالتوفيق


----------



## زهرة الحاسوب (16 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=290221#ixzz1avWWkgob


*نسأل الله تعالى أن يجعل على يديك الخير كل الخير في خدمة الدين والوطن وساكنيه 

ألف مبروك 

وفقكم الله لكل خير*​


----------



## رائد المعاضيدي (16 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## جلال راغب (16 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك 
ووفقك الله 
الي مافيه الخير


----------



## مهندس مصر (16 أكتوبر 2011)

مرحبا بك

أعانك الله ووفقك


----------



## ahmed bahar (16 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبرووووووووووووووووك


----------



## Mr Perfect (16 أكتوبر 2011)

مبارك عليك
وبالتوفيق


----------



## علينجار (16 أكتوبر 2011)

يابة ادارة المنتدى ليش هل شدة مع المشتركين اشو معاملتكم صعبة جداً ولا كأنما احنة مهندسين لو عمال اسويتو معاهم اشو كل يوم موقفين الحساب لو تهديد لو ما ادري شنو ميصير هيجي يجب احترام المشتركين رجاءاً


----------



## ابو حسين البصري (16 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك عليك الاشراف ووفقك الله لكل خير


----------



## السندباد المساحي (16 أكتوبر 2011)

1000 ميلون مبروك


----------



## h assi (16 أكتوبر 2011)

حياك الله ووفقك


----------



## djalil (16 أكتوبر 2011)

Mabroook


----------



## عمارحميد (16 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك ونتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## امحمد أحمد (16 أكتوبر 2011)

دمتم للعلم دعما


----------



## محمود المليجى (16 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك د جمعة


----------



## mohamedtop (16 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مليون مبروك


----------



## rami salih (16 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك......


----------



## Wadah Muhammad (16 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروووك يا دكتور جمعه


----------



## Sedgoo7 (16 أكتوبر 2011)

1000 مبروكـــ


----------



## خلود نيللي (16 أكتوبر 2011)

نرحب بالدكتور جمعة حفظه الله في خدمة الامة الاسلامية و ان شاء الله يكون له الدور الكبير في زيادة وتطوير و تبادل لمعلوماتنا العلمية لما نلتمسه في خدمة الامة الاسلامية 
ادمك الله بالصحة و الايمان
اخوكم م. عبدالهادي خالد


----------



## عصام نعسان (16 أكتوبر 2011)

*الف مبروك وان شاء الله نستفيد من خبرتك في كل المجالات
*​


----------



## بركه بركه (16 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك 
يـــــــــــــــ هندسه ــــــــــــــا
بالتوفيف أن شاء الله


----------



## فرات الناصري (16 أكتوبر 2011)

كل الاماني الطيبه لك اخي​


----------



## مهندسة ليزر (16 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبرووووك بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## تامر. (16 أكتوبر 2011)

مبارك عليك د.جمعة .
وفقك الله وسدد خطاك .


----------



## م اخلاص (16 أكتوبر 2011)

الف الف مبروك


----------



## مزدهر (16 أكتوبر 2011)

_ ألف مبروك دكتور وثقتنا بك كبيرة على حمل هذه الأمانة وفقك الله _


----------



## منسف سلطي (16 أكتوبر 2011)

مبارك يا سيدي العزيز


----------



## @ ايمن @ (16 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبرررروك يادكتور على التشريف و التكريم سوياً
والى الامام انشاء الله وبالتوفيق


----------



## abdelmaksoud (16 أكتوبر 2011)

بالتوفيق والله المستعان


----------



## haitham_zaki00 (16 أكتوبر 2011)

بالتوفيق أن شاء الله


----------



## hady mando (16 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك يا دكتور


----------



## عثمان هنتوش (16 أكتوبر 2011)

وفقك الله وسدد خطاك


----------



## Hisham_K (16 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك ونسأل الله التوفيق


----------



## elsayedhanan (16 أكتوبر 2011)

أشتركت بمسابقة تصوير فوتوغرافي على الفيس بوك...والربح يعتمد على عدد اللايك..


أرجو التصويت بعد الضغط على لينك الصورة..وشكرا


http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=253867364660212&set=o.182620695086763&type=1&theater


----------



## ابو زيد العقابي (16 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## tahermagdy2000 (16 أكتوبر 2011)

أعانك الله ووفقك لما فيه الخير


----------



## dawood19582 (16 أكتوبر 2011)

*الف مبروك*

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t290221.html#ixzz1az9fFNNp


*الف الف مبروك يا هندسة و بالتوفيق
اعانك الله و جعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## محمدعبدالرحيم2 (16 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروووووووووك د. جمعة​


----------



## باديان (16 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروووووووووووك نتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## koki4life (17 أكتوبر 2011)

*




*

* الف مبروك للدكتور جمعة وإنضمامه لطاقم الإشراف ...*
* مع تمنياتنا لك بالتوفيق ..... 
والإزدهار للقسم إن شاء الله .......
*​


----------



## hassan_whb (17 أكتوبر 2011)

بالتوفيق الف مبروك


----------



## م:نبيل السيد (17 أكتوبر 2011)

​ *الف الف مبروك يا هندسة و بالتوفيق
اعانك الله و جعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## ام يامن وتسنيم (17 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك اخي الكريم ووفقك الله للخير


----------



## سيدي بلعباس (17 أكتوبر 2011)

*مبروك..**وفقكم الله لكل خير*


----------



## akofta (17 أكتوبر 2011)

أهلا به ومرحبا ، مع دعاء بدوام التوفيق


----------



## hawkar87 (17 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك .......... و فقك الله


----------



## عندليب العراق (17 أكتوبر 2011)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله وان شاء الله يكون أختيار مناسب والله يسددك


----------



## maher yasin (17 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك للدكتور جمعة هذه الثقة الغالية ونرجو له كل التوفيق:3:.


----------



## محمد عادل مصطفى 86 (17 أكتوبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
مبرووووووووووووووووك 
من القــــــــــلـــــب 
د . جمعه وسدد الله خطاكم
​


----------



## ماجد نجما (17 أكتوبر 2011)

congrates my brother


----------



## بنت الكهروميكانيك (17 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبرووك دكتور جمعة


----------



## ماجد محمد أحمد مصل (17 أكتوبر 2011)

*بالتوفيق للدكتور جمعة*


----------



## مصطفي حسن يسن (17 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك دكتور جمعة


----------



## mohy_y2003 (17 أكتوبر 2011)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (17 أكتوبر 2011)

نسأل الله له السداد والعون


----------



## 815 (17 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك


----------



## ابوالضحي (17 أكتوبر 2011)

مبارك
وبالتوفيق


----------



## المعهود (17 أكتوبر 2011)

نرجو أن يعينك الله لأن القسم حقيقة أصبح من أولويات معرفتنا


----------



## م.فؤاد (17 أكتوبر 2011)

اتمنى للدكتور جمعة التوفيق واعانة الله على تحمل الامانة

واقصد الامكانة العلمية بحيث يفيد جميع الاخو ه المهندسين من خلال مواضع علمية وعملية عن الطاقة المتجددة والبديلة


----------



## م.فؤاد (17 أكتوبر 2011)

اسأل الله للدكتور التوفيق والسداد


----------



## tawfik509 (17 أكتوبر 2011)

ألف مبروك وفقك الله لما فيه خير المنتدى وكذلك امتنا العربية


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (17 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك لك د جمعة ولك مني تمنياتي بالنجاح


----------



## mahmood2 (17 أكتوبر 2011)

*[email protected]*





:33::33:


----------



## سعيدابراهيم555 (17 أكتوبر 2011)

الف الف مبروك اخى الكريم


----------



## معتز111 (17 أكتوبر 2011)

you welcome


----------



## أبوعلي.نت (17 أكتوبر 2011)

مبارك عليك 
ووفقك الله لكل ما هو خير


----------



## م/فرج سالم (18 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبرووووووووك ياهندسة


----------



## Mzghoul (18 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك د جمعه
ونسال الله العلي العظيم ان يوفقك لما فيه خير الجميع


----------



## a.reham2010 (18 أكتوبر 2011)

مبررروك


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (18 أكتوبر 2011)

_ألف .. ألف .. ألف مبروك_


----------



## aakarim (18 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك


----------



## مجدي البنهاوي (18 أكتوبر 2011)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## C T E (18 أكتوبر 2011)

حي الله الاخ نتمنى له التوفيق .


----------



## عبد الله فهد (18 أكتوبر 2011)

تحية و بعد نرجو لكم التوفيق


----------



## عادل الجوهر (18 أكتوبر 2011)

الف ميروك للجميع ونفع الله به الاسلام والمسلمين


----------



## whab rzoky (18 أكتوبر 2011)

تبريكات


----------



## قاسم حتاملة (18 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك وللامام بخطى ثابتة على اليمان وتفوى الله
اخوكم قاسم حتاملة /الاردن


----------



## lojyna (18 أكتوبر 2011)

*لدي دراسة خاصة بتبريد الخلايا فوتوفولتية عن طريق الماء, هل يمكن المساعدة حيث أن الموضوع جديد و لم أجد عنه مايكفي من المعلومات؟*


----------



## م. هشام عباس (18 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
مبارك اخي وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## محمد البراضعي (18 أكتوبر 2011)

وفقك الباري لفعل الخير


----------



## المهندسة آلصغيرة (18 أكتوبر 2011)

ألف مبروووك دكتوور​


----------



## alkindi2007 (18 أكتوبر 2011)

ألف مبروك د. جمعة
وأعانك الله على هذا التكليف
وسدد الله خطاك بما ينفع الدين والأمة


----------



## malekalturk (18 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله باللف خير


----------



## غادة عبد الكريم (18 أكتوبر 2011)

ميروووووووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## Securitysuite (18 أكتوبر 2011)

*مبارك عليك اخى*


----------



## عادل افتيني (18 أكتوبر 2011)

وفقك الله


----------



## silverengineer (18 أكتوبر 2011)

الف الف الف مبروك 
والي الامام


----------



## نعيم درجال (18 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك للدكتور جمعة ارجوا له الموفقية


----------



## 2009abu turki (18 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## عمر Zh (18 أكتوبر 2011)

وفقك الله لكل خير


----------



## صلاح الدين (18 أكتوبر 2011)

اتمنى لك التوفيق اخوي جمعة


----------



## ammar21 (18 أكتوبر 2011)

الف الف مبروك


----------



## m.alkhdour (18 أكتوبر 2011)

ألف مبروك وفقكم الله لكل خير


----------



## Magdy.h.k (18 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك يادكتور- ربنا ىوفقك


----------



## esam salmany (18 أكتوبر 2011)

يسرني الترحيب بالأخ الكريم د.جمعة 

لكوكبة المشرفين - قسم الطاقة 


ونشكر له قبوله بذلك .

وربنا يكرمه ويزيده علم[/size][/font]
[/font]


----------



## esam salmany (18 أكتوبر 2011)

:58:يسرني الترحيب بالأخ الكريم د.جمعة 

لكوكبة المشرفين - قسم الطاقة 


ونشكر له قبوله بذلك .

وربنا يكرمه ويزيده علم


----------



## esam salmany (18 أكتوبر 2011)

يسرني الترحيب بالأخ الكريم د.جمعة 

لكوكبة المشرفين - قسم الطاقة 


ونشكر له قبوله بذلك .

وربنا يكرمه ويزيده علم


----------



## عماد حسن محمد (18 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبرووووووووووووووووك


----------



## سحر اسماعيل بكر (18 أكتوبر 2011)

الف الف الف مبرووووك ربنا يوفقك


----------



## رائد محمودي (18 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وفي امثالك


----------



## ابراهيم حمدى محمد (18 أكتوبر 2011)

ألف مبروووووووووك


----------



## قندس (18 أكتوبر 2011)

مبارك ... ونرجو لكم التوفيق


----------



## odwan (19 أكتوبر 2011)

ألف مبروك لدكتورنا الفاضل ونتمنى له التوفيق وسدد الله خطاه
لكم مني كل تقدير وإحترام كبيرين


----------



## ابراهيم شريف (19 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك واعانك الله الى مايحب ويرضى


----------



## عمر الصادق (19 أكتوبر 2011)

نسأل الله ان يوفقك


----------



## المنسي2 (19 أكتوبر 2011)

ا*هلا وسهلا*


----------



## م#علي (19 أكتوبر 2011)

وفقك الله للخير والعلم


----------



## م#علي (19 أكتوبر 2011)

وفقك الله


----------



## firasrihawy (19 أكتوبر 2011)

اسال المولى لك الاعانة والتوفيق


----------



## رجل الصحراء (19 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك يا دكتور وربنا يوفقك


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (19 أكتوبر 2011)




----------



## الإيلاف (19 أكتوبر 2011)

*ألــــــــــــــــــف مبروك *


----------



## اشرف المعلم (19 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك اخي العزيز


----------



## elsharkasy (19 أكتوبر 2011)

*
ألف مبروك 

وفقكم الله لكل خير*


----------



## صاحب الجبوري (19 أكتوبر 2011)

مبرووووك لك دكتور وبالتوفيق انشاء الله


----------



## أبو الخليل (19 أكتوبر 2011)

الله يعينك على اداء واجبك
وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ahmadala (19 أكتوبر 2011)

مبارك عليك اخى


----------



## Pasidon (19 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك


----------



## عمراياد (19 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## sizar1977 (19 أكتوبر 2011)

موفق انشاء الله


----------



## كهربائي مجتهد (19 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبرووووووووووووووك لاخي الكريم


----------



## abduljalil (19 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا لجميع المهندسين وللجهود المبذولة من قبلهم و بارك الله فيكم 
ارجوا الله ان يوفقنا جميعا


----------



## dhbprince (19 أكتوبر 2011)

سدد الله خطاك واعانك عليها وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## shwashi (20 أكتوبر 2011)

الي الامام 
وابالتوفيق


----------



## م . جميل (20 أكتوبر 2011)

وفقك الله لكل خير


----------



## mohamed aisi (20 أكتوبر 2011)

mbrook


----------



## heno9 (20 أكتوبر 2011)

اتمني الله ان يوفقك للخير


----------



## خضر يوسف خضر (20 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك مع اجمل التحيات والتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## ahmed sofan (20 أكتوبر 2011)

اللهم اني اسألك برحمتك التي وسعت كل شيء وبنور وجهك الباقي بعد فناء كل شيء ان تسامحني وترحمني 
وتجعلني بقسمك راضياً قانعا وفي جميع الأحوال متواضعا كل الشكر لإدارة الموقع


----------



## رجاء الدين (20 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك


----------



## engomario (20 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك مبروك مبروك 
مبروك عليكم وعلينا 
يا رب كتر افراحنا 
واطرح فيها البركه وزيد


----------



## ss300 (20 أكتوبر 2011)

ألف مبروك، وسدد الله خطاك


----------



## mbroo (20 أكتوبر 2011)

*تهنئة*

ألف مبرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررك د. جمعة:56::56::56::56::56::56::56:


----------



## عمر محمد الكناص (20 أكتوبر 2011)

اهلا وسهلا
مع التوفيق من الله تعالى


----------



## عبدالله احمد الحاج (20 أكتوبر 2011)

الله يبارك فيكم وربنا يقدرنا علي فعل الخيرات


----------



## عبد الرحمن جسريني (20 أكتوبر 2011)

مبارك ان شالله


----------



## المطيعة (20 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك اتمنى لكم بالموفقية والتقدم لخدمة الوطن العربي


----------



## سراجة (20 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك انضمامك للطاقم ونتمى ان تفيدنا بما عندك فنحن في بداية المشوار 
جزيت عنا وعن الاسلام خير الجزاء


----------



## eng03 (20 أكتوبر 2011)

مبارك امنياتي بالتوفيق


----------



## رمضان الصالح (20 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## رشيد يعقوب (20 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروووووووووووك


----------



## رشا الجواد (20 أكتوبر 2011)

الله يوفقك لكل خير ... مبروك


----------



## وليد العتر (20 أكتوبر 2011)

الف الف مبروك


----------



## معمار عتيق (20 أكتوبر 2011)

أجمل الترحيب بالأخ الدكتور جمعة ........ وأتمنى لك التوفيق

 معمار عتيق


----------



## عبدالله الخرجي (21 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك ووفقك الله لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## mohamd reda (21 أكتوبر 2011)

congratulations


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (21 أكتوبر 2011)

ألف مبروك أخي الكريم 
ووفقك الله لكل خير


----------



## saalaam (21 أكتوبر 2011)

مرحبا مليون


----------



## عبد الباقى عبدالله (21 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروووك د.جمعة


----------



## هيمافون (21 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبرووووك


----------



## banak sigin (21 أكتوبر 2011)

الف الف مبروك


----------



## shoof (21 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك وربنا يوفقك


----------



## ابو طلال العريشي (21 أكتوبر 2011)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t290221.html#ixzz1bPYztvM8


*الف الف مبروك يا هندسة و بالتوفيق
اعانك الله و جعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك*


​


----------



## صالح أبو جلالة (21 أكتوبر 2011)

مبارك يا دكتور جمعة


----------



## dodo_dovelike (21 أكتوبر 2011)

على بركة الله


----------



## فتى كركوك (21 أكتوبر 2011)

باسمي واسم كل اعضاء المنتدى نتشرف ب د جمعه مشرفا على قسم الطاقه البديله والمتجددة


----------



## orwahgh (21 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروووووووووك


----------



## عايش حياته (21 أكتوبر 2011)

مبرووووووووووووووووك ويستاهل الدكتوور ...​


----------



## elmasry25012011 (21 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم​


----------



## ايمان محمد نديم (21 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك من ايمان نديم


----------



## ahmed maky (21 أكتوبر 2011)

يسرني الانظمام الى هذا الملتقى واتمنى من الله عز وجل ان اكون عند حسن ضنكم 
تحياتي 
احمد مكي


----------



## دبلوم هندسة (21 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروووك


----------



## يوسف بربر (21 أكتوبر 2011)

1000مبروك وفقك الله وسدد خطاك


----------



## محمد بحريه (21 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك د . جمعة


----------



## نجمة تشرين (21 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروووووووك


----------



## Eng.Nayer (21 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك وبالتوفيق والنجاح إن شاء الله


----------



## adelmans_22222 (21 أكتوبر 2011)

وفقك الله لما فيه خير


----------



## السيد ابو مى (21 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## a_sdfg122000 (21 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك وربنا يوفقك


----------



## qasem kafawin (21 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك لاخينا العزيز واعانه الله على حمل هذه المسؤليه وباالتوفيق لاخينا ولمنتدانا الحبيب
والله الموفق


----------



## saber_aswan2000 (21 أكتوبر 2011)

مبارك ان شاء الله
اسال الله لك التوفيق


----------



## محبة الله ورسوله* (22 أكتوبر 2011)

*مبارك عليك اخي وبالتوفيق*​


----------



## ابوفاطمه86 (22 أكتوبر 2011)

_*الف الف الف الف الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك*_


----------



## هيمو555 (22 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك د.جمعه


----------



## ismail laghouati (22 أكتوبر 2011)

اهلا وسهلا بين اسرتك


----------



## ابويوسف الكيميائي (22 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك وبالتوفيق انشاء الله


----------



## جمال ابو يوسف (22 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروووووووووووك 
اخى الفاضل
د/ جمعة
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
اعانك الله
ودمت لنا بكل الخير


----------



## wadal3iys (22 أكتوبر 2011)

*بالتوفيق ومبارك عليك*


----------



## m_as (22 أكتوبر 2011)

مبارك عليك الإشراف وأتمنى لك التوفيق والعون من الله


----------



## عمرمعمر (22 أكتوبر 2011)

bienveneu chez nous :58:


----------



## Farraj3000 (22 أكتوبر 2011)

ألف مبارك اخي العزيز


----------



## م. محمد العزام (22 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك يادكتور جمعة وأعتقد سيكون بيننا إن شاء الله تعاون مثمر
تحياتي لك


----------



## eng haitham hamdy (22 أكتوبر 2011)

اعانك الله علي حمل الامانه


----------



## مدني 2011 (22 أكتوبر 2011)

مبارك لكم


----------



## العربي182 (22 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك نجاح دائم


----------



## ج.ناردين (22 أكتوبر 2011)

_مبااااااااااااااارك 
دمتم بروعتكم _​


----------



## lion heart3 (22 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك دز حمعة .. اعانك الله وسدد خطاك وبالتوفيق انشاء الله


----------



## اركان دينو (22 أكتوبر 2011)

الف الف مبروووووووووووووووووك


----------



## Omar Sawalha (22 أكتوبر 2011)

الى الامام مع دوام التقدم


----------



## khalid1222 (22 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## عبدالبا سط (22 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك وبالتوفيق


----------



## عبدالبا سط (22 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## عبدالبا سط (22 أكتوبر 2011)

الله معك


----------



## محمداحمدحسن (22 أكتوبر 2011)

ألف مليون مبروك ونسال الله ان يوفقك دوماً والى المزيد من الارتقاء والنجاح​


----------



## sa'ad76 (23 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبرووك واعانك الله للخير والعطاء .


----------



## نعيم البديري (23 أكتوبر 2011)

وفقك اللة لما هو خير


----------



## طالبه رضاء الله (23 أكتوبر 2011)

مبارك للدكتور جمعه على هذا التكليف واتمنى له التوفيق والسداد وان يعينه الله


----------



## جدو سليمان (23 أكتوبر 2011)

وفقك الله والف مبروك د|جمعة


----------



## عمادعيتر (23 أكتوبر 2011)

*وفقك الله *


----------



## Abu Laith (23 أكتوبر 2011)

مبارك يا اخي الكريم


----------



## خالد درنه (23 أكتوبر 2011)

اهلآ بكم هذا اول اشتراك


----------



## profpen (23 أكتوبر 2011)

الف الف مبروك د جمعة


----------



## dlovano (23 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك مع المزيد من الازدهار


----------



## مهندس عرفان (23 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك ونسال الله عز وجل ان يوفقك


----------



## يوسف ابو عياش (23 أكتوبر 2011)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## لابتووووب (23 أكتوبر 2011)

الف الف مبروك ... ونسأل الله العلي العظيم لك التوفيق في خدمة المنتدى


----------



## محمدها (23 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك


----------



## sadigamar (23 أكتوبر 2011)

الدكتور جمعه الفـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ مبروك واتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## mmhh (23 أكتوبر 2011)

الف الف مبروووووووووووووووووك
من ... كاردينيا ...


----------



## صالح سعيدان (23 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك وبالتوفيق​


----------



## تركي سليم (24 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور على قبولكم لي كعضو والتوفيق للجميع


----------



## الأثاربي (24 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك دكتور جمعة التكليف الجديد نتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## رياض مسلم (24 أكتوبر 2011)

ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله


----------



## محمد فؤاد الزنداني (24 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
الأخوه الأعزاء نرجوا منكم المساعده في أي مخططات لمباني هيئات المواصفات والمقاييس وضبط الجودة 
أو أي مراكز بحثية تتعلق بهذه المواضيع


----------



## م.عمريوسف (24 أكتوبر 2011)

الف الف مبروووووووووووووووووك 
من ... م.عمر يوسف


----------



## bryar (24 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك ونتمنى لكم النجاح والموفقية في حمل المسؤولية


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (24 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك واعانه الله على نشر المعرفة والمعلومة الجيدة


----------



## Eng-Sezeef (24 أكتوبر 2011)

*good*

good


----------



## نبات الحب (24 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك


----------



## سامر الامير (24 أكتوبر 2011)

الحمد للة الذي رزقنا بالعلم لخدمة البشرية والوطن بالخصوص فالعلم امانة لدينا يجب صيانتها وتطويرها


----------



## $ابراهيم$ (24 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
ااااااااااااااااااااالـــــــــــــــــــــــــــف مبروك


----------



## مهندسه نور صباح (24 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك مهندس محمد على هذه الروابط


----------



## Eng_Ma7moud009 (24 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروووووك يا هندسه ده شرف للمنصب

:78::19:


----------



## sara1s (24 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك وبالتوفيق انشاءالله والتألق الدائم يارب


----------



## فارس النسيم (24 أكتوبر 2011)

1000 مبروك


----------



## ظل القمر1 (24 أكتوبر 2011)

*الف مبروك د . جمعة*


----------



## mutazkrcsd (24 أكتوبر 2011)

أعانك الله على فعل الخير]


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (24 أكتوبر 2011)

وفقك الله لكل خير واعانك الله عليها


----------



## جلول تبريد (24 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك


----------



## momani9 (25 أكتوبر 2011)

ممكن المساعدة ....
solution maunal . Digital control Engineering Analyis and Design . 
by M . Sam FADALI, aCADEMIC PRESS C2009

مضمون الكتاب : z - Transform

thanks

[email protected]


----------



## فراس المالكي (25 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك د. جمعه​


----------



## فراس المالكي (25 أكتوبر 2011)

سلام عليكم ممكن الحصول على هذا الكتاب 
*Wind turbine design: with emphasis on Darrieus concept*

ولكم جزيل الشكر والاحترام


----------



## نانا شريف (25 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك


----------



## م.عمر نوري (25 أكتوبر 2011)

تمنياتنا للدكتور بدوام التوفيق وخاصة باننا نحضر الماجستير في هذا المجال الطاقات المتجددة


----------



## enghoda (25 أكتوبر 2011)

_*الف مليون مبروك *
_​


----------



## علي! (25 أكتوبر 2011)

نبارك لكم الاشراف 
ونسأل الله ان يسدد خطاكم 

في النهوض بهذا الصرح المبارك 

دمتم في حفظ الله ​


----------



## احمد جبارات (25 أكتوبر 2011)

مبارك د. جمعة امنياتي لك بالتوفيق انشاء الله


----------



## Nizarbasheer (25 أكتوبر 2011)

*مبروك د. جمعة*


----------



## senan79 (25 أكتوبر 2011)

بالتوفيق استاذي الفاضل


----------



## حاتم حسنى (25 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك


----------



## محمد عبدالرضا (25 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا دكتور جمعة ونسال المولى عز وجل دوام الصحة والعافية


----------



## azeez3500 (25 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك واسال الله العلي العظيم ان يوفقك ويوفق جميع الاعضاء امين


----------



## رياض نزار (25 أكتوبر 2011)

الحمدلله


----------



## رفعت القوصي (25 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك وبالتوفيق


----------



## roda14 (25 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك لك يا دكتور اتمني لك التوفيق والسداد واشكرك واشكر كل الاخوة الاعضاء انا اكثر واحد افادني الملتقي ودائما بدعو لكم واتمني اكون صديق لكم ويفتح لي الله منعنده لكي يكون لي النصيب مثلكم في المشاركة والتعاون


----------



## العامل لأجله (26 أكتوبر 2011)

ألف مبروك د. جمعه و اسأل الله لك التوفيق و الإعانه


----------



## مبتدئ هندسة بناء (26 أكتوبر 2011)

ماشاء الله عقبالنا


----------



## محمدالهرباوي (26 أكتوبر 2011)

اهلا وسهلا اخي الكريم


----------



## م:محمد السيد الديب (26 أكتوبر 2011)

كل سنة وانت طيب


----------



## hindiabdelrahim (26 أكتوبر 2011)

نتمنى ان يكون الاخ جمعة للمنتدي والمهتمين بالطاقات المتجددة


----------



## مهندسة عراقية1 (26 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك


----------



## هادي الربيعي (26 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
لدي سؤال في الهندسة الميكانيكية 
ماهو او هي منظومة amg في سيارت المرسيدس ؟


----------



## هادي الربيعي (26 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
لدي سؤال
ما هو او هي منظومة amg في سيارات المارسيدس


----------



## mahmoud amat (26 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروووووووووك


----------



## أسامةالجبل (26 أكتوبر 2011)

وفقك الله لحمل هذه الأمانة


----------



## yazoo (26 أكتوبر 2011)

مبرررررررررررررررروووووووووك


----------



## narjes al rabe3 (26 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك الاشراف واسفة جتي كلش متاخرة


----------



## nomeer (26 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله بكم


----------



## هائل راشد (26 أكتوبر 2011)

وفقك الله اخي العزيز


----------



## محمد جاسم كاظم (27 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك نتمنى ان ترفدنا بكل جدبد


----------



## salim mito (27 أكتوبر 2011)

الاخبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار


----------



## salim mito (27 أكتوبر 2011)

الف الف مبروك


----------



## hasankhalil (27 أكتوبر 2011)

مبارك اخي الكريم هذا التكليف
اعانك الله على فعل الخير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سوسن هادي (27 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام غليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## محمد صلاح ابوذكري (27 أكتوبر 2011)

تهانينا للاخ الفاضل و أسأل الله العلي القدير ان ينفع بك


----------



## م/علاء نبيل (27 أكتوبر 2011)

أعانك الله ووفقك على هذه المسئوليه الكبيره لكننا ثقتنا كبيره فيك والله الموفق


----------



## احمد ربيع (27 أكتوبر 2011)

اهلا بك دكتور ليعينك الله علي الحمل الثقيل


----------



## فاطمة كامل (27 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك يادكتور وجعلك الله خيرا للجميع والف الف مبروك تحياتى ودعائى لك بالتقدم بالتوفيق


----------



## عبدالله حسنى امام (27 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مليون مبروك اعانك الله​


----------



## Nabeel Jasim (27 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك واسأل الله لك الموفقية


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (27 أكتوبر 2011)

ألف مبروك وبالتوفيق


----------



## abozeeyad (28 أكتوبر 2011)

​الف مبروك للدكتور جمعه 
اُمنياتي بالتوفيق والإزدهار للقسم وإن شاء الله هو أهل لهذا التكليف


----------



## maya-3d (28 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك واعنك الله يادكتور


----------



## loveeee83 (28 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك يادكتور


----------



## مهندس عبدالله موسى (28 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك


----------



## مطيع داحش القطواني (28 أكتوبر 2011)

هلا بك


----------



## mustafa2_m (28 أكتوبر 2011)

مبررررررررررررررررررروك


----------



## mohde zeldin (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*بالتوفيق انشاء الله*​


----------



## عقيلو (28 أكتوبر 2011)

الف الف الف مبرو ك الله يوفقك يارب


----------



## rami777700 (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووك*


----------



## jamee78 (28 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك


----------



## miladd (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووك*


----------



## دلوعة بغداد (28 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبرووووك


----------



## Abualladin (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*تهانينا وربنا يوفقك على هذا التكليف وأنت أهل له*


----------



## ali gaber (28 أكتوبر 2011)

thhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## حسين ميسي (29 أكتوبر 2011)

مبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــروووووووووووووووك بالتوفيق


----------



## senior-am (29 أكتوبر 2011)

مبرووك


----------



## Mohammed.I.A (29 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك حضرة الدكتور ونتمنى 
لك التوفيق ونسأل الله ان يعينك​


----------



## سقلين (29 أكتوبر 2011)

ألف مبروك 
وفقك الله لكل خير


----------



## engmood11 (29 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبرووووووووووووك


----------



## sail (29 أكتوبر 2011)

بالتوفيق
اعانك الله الله في السهر و المتابعة و جعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## احمد محمدالبدرى (29 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك


----------



## المغيره احمد (29 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبرووووووووووووك


----------



## asseeralward (29 أكتوبر 2011)

_*بحان الله بحمده سبحان الله العظيم*_


----------



## السندباد المساحي (29 أكتوبر 2011)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=290221#ixzz1cb0vuvvq

​ *الف الف مبروك يا هندسة و بالتوفيق
اعانك الله و جعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## مسرة محمد (29 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروووووووووووووك


----------



## eng_hamo (29 أكتوبر 2011)

مبررووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## sayedsaleh (29 أكتوبر 2011)

العقاب الهرم قال:


> مبارك عليك اخى
> اسال المولى لك الاعانة والتوفيق


كلام جميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل


----------



## sayedsaleh (29 أكتوبر 2011)

:73::83::19::83:


mohamed mech قال:


> الف الف مبروك يا هندسة و بالتوفيق
> اعانك الله و جعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## امجاد عبود (29 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك انشاء الله الريادة العالية


----------



## ammarizzo (29 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك اضافة كريمة انشاء الله,,,,


----------



## جهاد سستم (29 أكتوبر 2011)

مبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارك اخ جمعة


----------



## عمر محمد الكناص (29 أكتوبر 2011)

وفقك الله للخير كله


----------



## ابو انس العراقي (30 أكتوبر 2011)

مبرووووووك للأخ الدكتور نتمنى له التوفيق


----------



## جهاد جو (30 أكتوبر 2011)

على قدر اهل العزم تأتى العزائم **** وتأتى على قدر اهل الكرام المكارم 
مبرووك


----------



## hamedo86 (30 أكتوبر 2011)

نسأل الله ان يعينك


----------



## باسندوة (30 أكتوبر 2011)

اللهم احفظ من حفظ الدين وطبق قوانينه واخذل من خذل الدين والمسلمين


----------



## issamd2010 (30 أكتوبر 2011)

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## elmasry06112011 (30 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم​


----------



## rugia (30 أكتوبر 2011)

مـــــــــــــــــــوفق بإذن الله،،،


----------



## khbeboogo (30 أكتوبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم نسال المولى لك التوفيق*


----------



## khbeboogo (30 أكتوبر 2011)

لكم منى الود عبر هذه المساحه الرائعه


----------



## وهران الاسلام (30 أكتوبر 2011)

اهلا وسهلا ووفقك الله


----------



## جمال عطبرة (30 أكتوبر 2011)

الف الف مبروك الباشمهندس جمعة بالتوفيق انشاء الله نورت الموقع


----------



## خالد حماده بكر (30 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبرووووووووووووووك


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (30 أكتوبر 2011)

الف الف مبروك


----------



## algokar (30 أكتوبر 2011)

الــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــف مبــــــــــــــــــــروك ......


----------



## محمد العطفي (30 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروووك واعانك الله على ما وكلت عليه


----------



## ahmed safa (30 أكتوبر 2011)

كلية هندسة شبرا \جامعة بنها\مصر
الموقع الرسمي لكلية هندسة شبرا (www.feng.bu.edu.eg)


----------



## حسين اللغبي (30 أكتوبر 2011)

ألف مبرووووووووك عسى الله يوفقه ياااارب


----------



## ابوعبدالرحمن2011 (30 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبرووووووك والى الاماااااااااااام


----------



## المهندسة رشا ذيب (31 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك يا دكتور ونسال الله لك السداد ولنا الاانتفاع بعلمك وبعملك جعل الله كلاعمالك في ميزان حسانك اللهم امين


----------



## هبه مصطفى (31 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## الفرعون الشرقى (31 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك
ويرب تباركنا بمالديك من معرفه


----------



## سامر الانصاري (31 أكتوبر 2011)

مبارك عليك


----------



## osamaz19751 (31 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله بك ومبارك علينا وعليك اشرافك فنحن المستفيدين من تقدمتك 
مبارككككككككككككككك


----------



## الفريقوريست (31 أكتوبر 2011)

أتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## mahom (31 أكتوبر 2011)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=290221#ixzz1cMEsNAhR

​ *مبارك عليك اخى
اسال المولى لك الاعانة والتوفيق*​


----------



## mahom (31 أكتوبر 2011)

:55::55::55::33::33::55::55::55:
:73::5:


----------



## يوسف البابا (31 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك د. جمعة


----------



## eslam arafah (31 أكتوبر 2011)

*انا سعيد جدا بالمنتدي واتمني من الله ان استمر فيه وان استفيد منه وا افيده وكل المسلمين ان شاء الله والله الموفق*


----------



## ودمجدي (31 أكتوبر 2011)

يســرني الترحيب بالدكتـــــــــــــــتور جمعه واتمني له حياه عمليه موفقه​


----------



## amiesab (31 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروووووووك عليك


----------



## غالب الشمري2 (31 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك للدكتور جمعة.....متمنين له الموفقية


----------



## sarmadsapeeh (31 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك د.جمعة


----------



## siddig-kh (31 أكتوبر 2011)

الف الف مبروووووووووووووك


----------



## salem sharkawy (31 أكتوبر 2011)

congratulation dr gomaa


----------



## salem sharkawy (31 أكتوبر 2011)

وقل ربي زدني علما


----------



## faiz-zobi (31 أكتوبر 2011)

ألف ألف مبروك يادكتور جمعة و أعانك الله


----------



## فرات العراقي (31 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
أتمنى من الدكتور جمعة تزويدنا بمفردات منهج syllibus الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة بالنسبة للدراسة الأولية (البكالوريوس) مع فائق التقدير


----------



## bird2010 (31 أكتوبر 2011)

ألف مبروك علينا وعلي كل أعضاء ملتقي المهندسين العرب الكرام 
وأتمني لل التوفيق والنجاح الدائم يادكتور جمعه


----------



## علي النوري (31 أكتوبر 2011)

*مبارك لك د.جمعة وفقك الله
*​


----------



## jomma (31 أكتوبر 2011)

فرات العراقي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أتمنى من الدكتور جمعة تزويدنا بمفردات منهج syllibus الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة بالنسبة للدراسة الأولية (البكالوريوس) مع فائق التقدير


 
بارك الله فيك، آمل ان تجد في الملف المرفق طلبك.


----------



## عز الدين محمد حسن (1 نوفمبر 2011)

مبــــــروك ..


----------



## ابو عبداللة الخالد (1 نوفمبر 2011)

اللللللللللللللللللللللللللف مبروووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## الصباغ44 (1 نوفمبر 2011)

لكل مقام مقال اسئل الله ان يمتعكم بصحة وعافية​


----------



## المهندسة نور (1 نوفمبر 2011)

_الف مبروك وبالتوفيق_


----------



## zeidmy (1 نوفمبر 2011)

مبرووووووووووووووووك أخي


----------



## shadi78 (1 نوفمبر 2011)

مبارك عليك


----------



## OHG (1 نوفمبر 2011)

الف مبروك ان شاء الله نحو التوفيق والانجاز


----------



## a.alshiekhly (1 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكووور


----------



## subzero1 (1 نوفمبر 2011)

الف مبروك يابشمهندس وربنا يعينك


----------



## abdo147801 (1 نوفمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

مبروك عليك يا أخي 
و أرجوا أن تكون قادرا على الموافقة بين أمورك الحياتية و الإشراف
أعانك الله يا أخي و أتمنى لك النجاح
*​


----------



## احمد هدى محمود (1 نوفمبر 2011)

الف مبروك


----------



## احمد هدى محمود (1 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة الف مبروك يادكتور جمعة ولاتنسوا صيام يوم عرفة ان شاء اللة البت القادم اعادة اللة على الامة الاسلامية بالخير


----------



## احمد هدى محمود (1 نوفمبر 2011)

لاتنسوا صيام يوم عرفة السبت القادم ان شاء اللة


----------



## الهب البارد (1 نوفمبر 2011)

مبروووووووك ...
اسال الله العظيم ان يعنيك على مهمتك ،بارك الله فيك .


----------



## مهيد فرج محمد عوض (1 نوفمبر 2011)

الف مبروك الاخ الدكتور جمعه


----------



## Drop of rain (1 نوفمبر 2011)

ألف مبروك على الإشراف
وبالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## abshan (1 نوفمبر 2011)

وفقك الله لكل خير


----------



## سالم عباس (1 نوفمبر 2011)

مبروك


----------



## IKBAL39100 (1 نوفمبر 2011)

من لم يشكر الناس لم يشكر الله . ألفين شكر:28::28::28:


----------



## مصطفى كامل جودة (1 نوفمبر 2011)

*اعانك الله علي حمل الامانه*​


----------



## وائل أبو المجد (1 نوفمبر 2011)

*وفقك الله لكل خير*​


----------



## مهنديان (1 نوفمبر 2011)

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## ابوليلى2010 (1 نوفمبر 2011)

الف مبروك


----------



## مالك دياب (2 نوفمبر 2011)

الف مليون مبروك


----------



## فرات العراقي (2 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا للدكتور جمعة على مايقدمه في هذا الموقع وشكرا على مفردات منهج الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة جزاك الله عنا وعن المسلمين خير الجزاء ولا تنسونا من خالص دعاكم


----------



## محمد المتولى (2 نوفمبر 2011)

*مبروك يا دكتور*

*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=290221#ixzz1cwgys09y

*​*نسأل الله تعالى أن يجعل على يديك الخير كل الخير في خدمة الدين والوطن وساكنيه *

* ألف مبروك *

* وفقكم الله لكل خير
وعساه الخير لنا و للجميع و اعانكم الله على الصالح والخير اللهم امين 
*​


----------



## احمد المامزديني (2 نوفمبر 2011)

الف مبروك استاذنا الغالي


----------



## سلوان حسن كريم (2 نوفمبر 2011)

مبروووووووووووووووووك


----------



## eng.ksa123 (2 نوفمبر 2011)

هذا اول مشاركة لي 
والف الف مبروك للدكتور جمعة


----------



## esckander (2 نوفمبر 2011)

بالتوفيق


----------



## فني سلامة * (2 نوفمبر 2011)

الف الف مبرووك وعساك على القوهـ


----------



## magdidahab (2 نوفمبر 2011)

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووك وربنا يجعلك من الذين يستمعون القول فيتبعون احسنه


----------



## م/عايض (2 نوفمبر 2011)

*موفق انشاء الله *


----------



## فرح عبد الحسن (2 نوفمبر 2011)

فرح


----------



## فرح عبد الحسن (2 نوفمبر 2011)

الف مبروك للدكتور هذي اول مشاركة لي في الموقع


----------



## فرح عبد الحسن (2 نوفمبر 2011)

:16::56::33::58::58:


----------



## أحمد سعداوي أحمد (2 نوفمبر 2011)

مبروووووووووووووووووووووك دكتور جمعة واعانك الله وسدد خطاك


----------



## ahmed khogali (2 نوفمبر 2011)

الف مبروك د.جمعه أعامك الله وحفظك


----------



## nix10 (2 نوفمبر 2011)

*وفقك الله لكل خير ومبروك لك وعليك​*


----------



## احمدالعنبر (2 نوفمبر 2011)

مبروك دكتور وانشاء الله موفيقه


----------



## rashed hamed (2 نوفمبر 2011)

موفقققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققق انشاء الله
مبروكككككككككككك


----------



## eng_ali el-kassas (3 نوفمبر 2011)

*مبروك للدكتور جمعة وأسأل الله أن يعينه على تحمل المسئولية وتطوير المنتدى*​


----------



## ميثم ابو نورس (3 نوفمبر 2011)

الف الف الف الف00000000000000000000الف مبروك


----------



## hams alghroob (3 نوفمبر 2011)

*الف الف مبروووووووووووووووووك*


----------



## م عبدالحكيم نعمه (3 نوفمبر 2011)

مبروك وفقك الله


----------



## othman m e (3 نوفمبر 2011)

الف مبروك دكتور جمعه وربي يوفقك الي مافيه كل الخير


----------



## الطعاني الثلاجة (3 نوفمبر 2011)

اهلا وسهلا بالاخ جمعة


----------



## حسام الحسني (3 نوفمبر 2011)

الله يوفق الدكتور في تفعيل القسم لينفع به الناس والعلم


----------



## sayedmans (3 نوفمبر 2011)

]كـــــــل عـــــــــــــــام وانتــــــــــــــــــــــــــم بخــــــــــــــــــــــــيؤ]


----------



## سعيد محمد موسى (3 نوفمبر 2011)

وفقك الله واعانك على فعل الخير


----------



## سعيد محمد موسى (3 نوفمبر 2011)

كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## jomma (3 نوفمبر 2011)

حسام الحسني قال:


> الله يوفق الدكتور في تفعيل القسم لينفع به الناس والعلم


 
بارك الله فيك اخي حسام، سوف نستفيد من اقتراحتكم واقتراحات الإخوة الأعضاء.


----------



## ابوماجد1010 (3 نوفمبر 2011)

الف مبروك دكتور جمعة


----------



## م/محمد محمود فرج (3 نوفمبر 2011)

الف الف مليون مبروك بالتوفيق ان شاء اللة


----------



## حاسوبية ^__^ (4 نوفمبر 2011)

اهلين بيك ان شاء تفيدنا


----------



## elkhani (4 نوفمبر 2011)

:73::56:1000 مبروك وانشاء الله تكون منبر لهذا الملتقي


----------



## مجدى- ابوالمجد (4 نوفمبر 2011)

ألف مبرووووووووووووووووك


----------



## sltaaaaaan (4 نوفمبر 2011)

_ياهلا وسهلا_


----------



## sltaaaaaan (4 نوفمبر 2011)

ياهلا وسهلا


----------



## محمد عع (4 نوفمبر 2011)

الف الف مبروك


----------



## fuad11 (4 نوفمبر 2011)

الف مبروك لترقيه 
وجمعه مبـــــاركه


----------



## الغزال 1976 (4 نوفمبر 2011)

*مبروك لك ونتمنى الخير دوما*


----------



## hmt241 (4 نوفمبر 2011)

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك اخى وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mustafa49 (4 نوفمبر 2011)

*الف مبروووووووووووووووووك وربنا يعلي مراتبك
*


----------



## المهندسة نسمة (4 نوفمبر 2011)

مبروك


----------



## كتكوت مشاكس (4 نوفمبر 2011)

الف الف مبروووووووووووووووووك​


----------



## كتكوت مشاكس (4 نوفمبر 2011)

الف الف مبروووووووووووووووووك


----------



## كتكوت مشاكس (4 نوفمبر 2011)

الف الف مبروووووووووووووsووووك


----------



## ود الغابه (4 نوفمبر 2011)

ألــــــــــــــ مبروك ــــــــــف
وأعانك الله


----------



## ود الغابه (4 نوفمبر 2011)

*ألــــــ مبروك ــــف
وأعانك الله*


----------



## noor70 (4 نوفمبر 2011)

Salam aleykum wa eid mubarek


----------



## عبق الورود (4 نوفمبر 2011)

الف الف مبروك​


----------



## اسامةسمير (4 نوفمبر 2011)

مبروك


----------



## ibrahim89 (4 نوفمبر 2011)

مبروك


----------



## kazali016 (4 نوفمبر 2011)

مبروك وفقك الله لكل خير


----------



## الابراج الملكية (4 نوفمبر 2011)

الف مبروك واعانك الله


----------



## مهندس دجلة (4 نوفمبر 2011)

*ارحب بالاخوة المشرفين والخبراء... سائلا الله لهم بالتوفيق**(ليس من المعيب أن تسقط .... لكن لاتتراجع وانهض واستمر )*


----------



## saad_srs (4 نوفمبر 2011)

الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## وليدعبداللة (4 نوفمبر 2011)

الف الف مبروك وللامام دائما


----------



## elmegdad (4 نوفمبر 2011)

*مليـــــــــون مبروووووووك ^_^*​


----------



## fadel5511 (4 نوفمبر 2011)

*كل الشكر لجهودكم اطال الله عمركم ودمتم ذخرا لنا*


----------



## fixer72 (5 نوفمبر 2011)

الف مبروك


----------



## mohtaha (5 نوفمبر 2011)

اعانك الله وسدد خطاك


----------



## عصام محمد وهبه (5 نوفمبر 2011)

مبروك وبالنوفيق والسداد


----------



## rafea1978 (5 نوفمبر 2011)

موفق يا دكتور


----------



## رضا مصطفى خاطر (5 نوفمبر 2011)

مبروك أخى د/ جمعة على الترقية


----------



## عباس الكريطي (5 نوفمبر 2011)

الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك من عباس الكريطي وبالتوفيق


----------



## محمد فرزات (5 نوفمبر 2011)

مبروووووووووووووك


----------



## FEDM2005 (5 نوفمبر 2011)

*مبارك عليك أهي في الله*

ألف ألف مبروك


----------



## abohmaid_xr (5 نوفمبر 2011)

ألف مبروووك...أعانك الله..


----------



## ahmedoasis (5 نوفمبر 2011)

بالتوفيق انشاء اللة


----------



## الطحان3 (5 نوفمبر 2011)

مبارك د/جمعه


----------



## goha56 (5 نوفمبر 2011)

مبروووووووووووك


----------



## محمد شعبان صالح (5 نوفمبر 2011)

الف الف مبروك يادكتور جمعة


----------



## تركى هاكر (5 نوفمبر 2011)

الف مبروووك و بالتوفيق


----------



## الحداد باسم (5 نوفمبر 2011)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله (مبروك .د..جمعه)


----------



## شريف محمد خطاب (5 نوفمبر 2011)

مبروك


----------



## nazarali211 (5 نوفمبر 2011)

مبروك ونتمني التوفيق


----------



## fadyrafa (5 نوفمبر 2011)

الف مبروك


----------



## amd_eng (5 نوفمبر 2011)

مبروك يا دكتور


----------



## smo e7sas (5 نوفمبر 2011)

بالتوفيق يالغالي


----------



## المبرمج1 (5 نوفمبر 2011)

الف مبروك د. جمعه الاشراف


----------



## ليث العراقي (6 نوفمبر 2011)

اسال الله التوفيق لك اخي العزيز


----------



## mahmouddahy (6 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## mahmouddahy (6 نوفمبر 2011)

ششششششششششششككككككككككككككككرررررررررررررررررر


----------



## mahmouddahy (6 نوفمبر 2011)

ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة


----------



## mahmouddahy (6 نوفمبر 2011)

يلاع


----------



## mahmouddahy (6 نوفمبر 2011)

تامؤرعغبمؤب


----------



## mahmouddahy (6 نوفمبر 2011)

لىةنسحل


----------



## mahmouddahy (6 نوفمبر 2011)

لؤنالينتغاليت


----------



## mahmouddahy (6 نوفمبر 2011)

مهبياىهبت


----------



## mahmouddahy (6 نوفمبر 2011)

تامعؤرتك


----------



## mahmouddahy (6 نوفمبر 2011)

عمتؤملهناؤنعمم


----------



## mahmouddahy (6 نوفمبر 2011)

انابورىوىرى


----------



## علي البصري 1 (6 نوفمبر 2011)

*الف مبروك ياأستاذ*​


----------



## en.darsh (6 نوفمبر 2011)

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## دنياالسعاده (6 نوفمبر 2011)

مبروك رغم إنها جاية متأخر


----------



## دنياالسعاده (6 نوفمبر 2011)

مبروك


----------



## mahmoud_mohamed420 (6 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرااااااا على المجهود


----------



## GeNiuS.BaGhDaD (6 نوفمبر 2011)

مبرووووووووووووووووك


----------



## مهندسة عالمية (6 نوفمبر 2011)

مرررررررررررحبا


----------



## mahmoud2929 (6 نوفمبر 2011)

n!ce


----------



## osama 22 (7 نوفمبر 2011)

نسأل الله تعالى أن يجعل على يديك الخير كل الخير في خدمة الدين والوطن وساكنيه 

ألف مبروك 

وفقكم الله لكل خير


----------



## osama 22 (7 نوفمبر 2011)

كل الشكر لجهودكم اطال الله عمركم ودمتم ذخرا لنا


----------



## مهندسة المعلومات (7 نوفمبر 2011)

الففففففففففففف مبروووووك مع العلم اني عضو جديد وماادري بالقصه شنو:68::68:


----------



## اسامة أحمد جاد (7 نوفمبر 2011)

الف الف مبروك


----------



## خالد صريوي (7 نوفمبر 2011)

الف مبروك د جمعه


----------



## أبي عبدالله خالد (7 نوفمبر 2011)

*مبروووووووووك*​


----------



## شعبان عياط (7 نوفمبر 2011)

*الف الف الف الف الف الف مبروك*


----------



## yraliyan (7 نوفمبر 2011)

نتمنى لك التوفيق وان يوفقك الله لخدمة الناس بنشر العلم


----------



## abo_zead333 (7 نوفمبر 2011)

*الف مبروك للدكتور جمعة ثقة الإدارة وإنضمامه لطاقم الإشراف ...
اُمنياتي بالتوفيق والإزدهار للقسم وإن شاء الله هو أهل لهذا التكليف
*​


----------



## أبو غياث (7 نوفمبر 2011)

*تهانينا القلبية ... مع الموفقية *​


----------



## elmasry28112011 (7 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم​


----------



## saida grioui (7 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام شكرا على هذا المنتدى


----------



## EngTorky (8 نوفمبر 2011)

مبروك يا هندسة


----------



## يزيد الكسعي (8 نوفمبر 2011)

congaratulation brother


----------



## Khaledelmorsi (8 نوفمبر 2011)

بالتوفيق إن شاء الله
:77:​


----------



## mido mix (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*الف مبروك دكتور جمعة وربنا يوفقك*​


----------



## A2ZSaber (8 نوفمبر 2011)

الف مبروك​


----------



## يوسف عوين (8 نوفمبر 2011)

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك ألف مبروك


----------



## م ابوسامر (8 نوفمبر 2011)

الف الف مبروك ووفقك الله لكل خير


----------



## khamoudi (8 نوفمبر 2011)

وفقك الله


----------



## ST.ENG (8 نوفمبر 2011)

الف مبروك 
وفقك الله
كل عام وانت بخير


----------



## abdelelaah (8 نوفمبر 2011)

مبارك عليك يا اخي


----------



## tarekabdelazyz (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*الف مبرووك ووفقك الله على الخير وان بكون فى ميزان حسناتك
*
​


----------



## islam khattab (8 نوفمبر 2011)

بالتوفيق


----------



## hossam taha (8 نوفمبر 2011)

وفقكم الله و إلى الأمام


----------



## hedia_m99 (8 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم والف شكر على الاستضافه فى الملتقى


----------



## mechanical engin (8 نوفمبر 2011)

الف مبروك


----------



## ابو الخطاب (9 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
مبارك عليك اخوية الفاضل 
بس بدي منك تعريف مو ضوع المنتدى


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*وفقك الله لكل خير*


----------



## hella (9 نوفمبر 2011)

ااااااااااااااااااااااااااالف 1000 مبرووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## Eng Thaer (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*وفقك الله لما فيه خير..*


----------



## السليمي1 (9 نوفمبر 2011)

مبارك الأخ على إشراف
والله يوفقك


----------



## المهندسون99 (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*مبارك عليك اخى
اسال المولى لك الاعانة والتوفيق*


----------



## Mustafa-91 (9 نوفمبر 2011)

اعانك الله و وفق الى مافيه خدمة المسلمين والمنتدى


----------



## ham200 (9 نوفمبر 2011)

_*الف مبروك وربنا يوفقكم لكل خير يفيد الاعضاء*_


----------



## ahmed oer (9 نوفمبر 2011)

Congratulations


----------



## مآزيار العراقيه (9 نوفمبر 2011)

الف مبروك


----------



## woooow (9 نوفمبر 2011)

الف مليون مبروك د جمعة


----------



## woooow (9 نوفمبر 2011)

_مبرووووووووووووووك_


----------



## نزار الباح (9 نوفمبر 2011)

الف الف مبروك يا هندسة


----------



## massoud80 (9 نوفمبر 2011)

وفقك الله............


----------



## نورالشمسي (9 نوفمبر 2011)

الف مبارك


----------



## مصعب سعيد (9 نوفمبر 2011)

الف مبروك ياهندسه


----------



## mohammed Rasmy (9 نوفمبر 2011)

اعانك الله والف مبروك


----------



## msceng2011 (9 نوفمبر 2011)

الف مبروك


----------



## saleh77 (9 نوفمبر 2011)

مبروك عليك هذا التكليف ، وهو عبارة عن تشريف لك استاذي ، اتمنى لك التوفيق والنجاح ، وان تكون عند حسن معظم اعضاء الملتقى ، بارك الله فيكم


----------



## حكيم عمر (9 نوفمبر 2011)

ألف مبروك


----------



## المهندس رائدهاني (9 نوفمبر 2011)

مبرول لحضرة الدكتور جمعة 
ويارب نتواصل معا لما فيه الخير والفائدة للجميع


----------



## Tarek AHosny (10 نوفمبر 2011)

*وفقك الله لكل خير*​


----------



## زينب عبد الستار (10 نوفمبر 2011)

مبروووووووووك


----------



## ياسر يحيي النزلاوي (10 نوفمبر 2011)

الف مبروك


----------



## غالب الجميلي (10 نوفمبر 2011)

اهلا وسهلا بك


----------



## eng.ismail hassan (10 نوفمبر 2011)

كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## ناطق العراقي (10 نوفمبر 2011)

*مبروك*


----------



## muradrajab (10 نوفمبر 2011)

ألف مبروك وكان الله في عونك


----------



## mrirtzik (10 نوفمبر 2011)

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## nuha yousef (10 نوفمبر 2011)

الف مبروك


----------



## وضاح الصالحي (10 نوفمبر 2011)

*اعانك الله علي حمل الامانه*​


----------



## العراقي المبدع (10 نوفمبر 2011)

انشاء الله على قدر الموقع الجديد ومبروك


----------



## mouz (10 نوفمبر 2011)

مــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــبــــــــــــــروكـــــــــــــــــــ


----------



## ابوالخيرات (10 نوفمبر 2011)

الف مبروك للدكتور جمعه ومن نجاح لنجاح انشاء الله​


----------



## محمد منير العريفي (10 نوفمبر 2011)

الف مبروك انضمام الدكتور جمعه ويجزيك الله الف خير


----------



## arbia39 (10 نوفمبر 2011)

ألف مبروك


----------



## مهندس ايوبي (10 نوفمبر 2011)

امانينا تسبق تهانينا كل عيد وانتم وكل اعضاء الملتقى بخير والف مبروك لل د. جمعة اعانك الله ووفقك الى كل خير


----------



## ramy1 (10 نوفمبر 2011)

اريد مخطط مول تجارى سكنى


----------



## لحن-الحياه (10 نوفمبر 2011)

مبروووووووووووووك


----------



## mostafa77 (11 نوفمبر 2011)

وقل ربى زدنى علما 
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## وردة الخريف (11 نوفمبر 2011)

الف مبروك لدكتور بس انا عندي سؤال وما عرفت اكتبه الا هون: انا كتير حابة استفيد من هذا المنتدى بس بصراحة مش عارفة افهم كيف اتعامل معه لانو اول مرة بشترك في منتدى عنجد متغلبة ممكن احد يساعدني مشكورين


----------



## sammy7012000 (11 نوفمبر 2011)

مبروووووك


----------



## benaliikhaled (11 نوفمبر 2011)

merci merci


----------



## علي وسطاوي (11 نوفمبر 2011)

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين


----------



## مغروره بس معذوره (11 نوفمبر 2011)

الف الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## عمرو السباعى (11 نوفمبر 2011)

الف مبرووووووووووووك 
وفقك الله بالخير


----------



## الهويس الملاحى (11 نوفمبر 2011)

ربنا يوفقنا جميعا


----------



## مهدي فيكا (11 نوفمبر 2011)

مــٍُـبـًُـــٍرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك​


----------



## مهدي فيكا (11 نوفمبر 2011)

*مشكوووووووووووووووووووور*​


----------



## fares-25 (11 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله كل الخير في الدنيا والأخرة ​


----------



## rami85 (11 نوفمبر 2011)

1000مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## mohammedsharaby (11 نوفمبر 2011)

مبارك عليك اخى
​


----------



## محمد رضوان النوب (11 نوفمبر 2011)

الله معاك يا اخى


----------



## محمد عزيزية (11 نوفمبر 2011)

وفقكم الله تعالى الى رضاه وسدد خطاكم لخدمة الانسانية جمعاء


----------



## youssif007 (11 نوفمبر 2011)

congratulation


----------



## مهندس حسين نوفل (11 نوفمبر 2011)

الف مبروووووووووووووووك


----------



## lion2008_2009 (11 نوفمبر 2011)

*ألف مبروك دكتور جمعه متمنياً لك دوام التقدم والتوفيق​*


----------



## هبة المصري (12 نوفمبر 2011)

الف مليون مبروك د جمعة


----------



## عاشور ابو محمد (12 نوفمبر 2011)

يسعدنا اشرافك يابشمهندس وربنا يعينك ونستفيد من علمك


----------



## الترس (12 نوفمبر 2011)

الف مبروك و الى مزيد من العطاء


----------



## صديق المساحة (12 نوفمبر 2011)

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## Jori Rose (12 نوفمبر 2011)

congradulations


----------



## كرار العراقي (12 نوفمبر 2011)

الف الف مبروك وبالتوفيق.....


----------



## fadia osman (12 نوفمبر 2011)

وفقكم الله لما فيه الخير والصلاح للناس كافة


----------



## m7med.saher (12 نوفمبر 2011)

*الف مبروك د . جمعة*


----------



## sara ana (12 نوفمبر 2011)

alf mbrook dr gom3a


----------



## ابو المرتجى (12 نوفمبر 2011)

*الله يكون بعونك بحمل الامانة..*


----------



## يونس ماكس (12 نوفمبر 2011)

مبروووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## عبدالحميد شكلاوون (12 نوفمبر 2011)

مبارك ومزيد من التقدم والعطاء


----------



## abeerb (12 نوفمبر 2011)

ما هي الدراسات السابقة التي تمت في مجال التدفئة تحت البلاط بالطاقة الشمسية


----------



## abosima (12 نوفمبر 2011)

*الف الف مبروك يا هندسة و بالتوفيق
اعانك الله و جعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## بلال زبيب (12 نوفمبر 2011)

كل عام وانت بخير​


----------



## dodysalah (12 نوفمبر 2011)

مبررررررررررررررروك د/جمعه


----------



## tana (12 نوفمبر 2011)

الف مبرووووووووووووك​


----------



## genie13 (12 نوفمبر 2011)

*مبروك*


----------



## حيدر مدني (12 نوفمبر 2011)

الف مبروك دكتور اتمنالك الموفقية


----------



## صعب لمنال (12 نوفمبر 2011)

*الف مبروك د . جمعة*​


----------



## صعب لمنال (12 نوفمبر 2011)

_كل عام وانت بخير_​


----------



## اشرف الملاحظ (12 نوفمبر 2011)

الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
وووووووووووووووك والله يوفقك 

اخيك اشرف الملاحظ


----------



## عادل تيمور (13 نوفمبر 2011)

*تمنياتنا له بكل خير ..*
*وللملتقى كل تقدم وتطور وإزدهار..*
*وللجميع بالخير والرشاد.*
*والله الموفق.*​


----------



## سوسنة فلسطين (13 نوفمبر 2011)

الف الف مبروك
اعانك الله ووفقك الى الخير يا رب


----------



## Abokhadija (13 نوفمبر 2011)

ألف مبروك


----------



## abu_nazar (13 نوفمبر 2011)

*اعانك الله علي حمل الامانه*​


----------



## علي عبدالهادي (13 نوفمبر 2011)

الف مبروك اعانك الله


----------



## طارق الكثيري (13 نوفمبر 2011)

*كل عام وانت بخير*​


----------



## أبومازن (13 نوفمبر 2011)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



يستاهل الدكتور 
وان شاء الله انه قدها وقدود
تحياتي


----------



## mohamed s badawy (13 نوفمبر 2011)

الف مبروك د . جمعة
mohamed badawy


----------



## علاء كمال اطائي (13 نوفمبر 2011)

*مبروك لك يا دكتور جمعة هذا التميز وفقك الله*


----------



## ahmednasser (13 نوفمبر 2011)

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووك


*


----------



## zeinabyounes (13 نوفمبر 2011)

الف مبروك يا دكتور جمعة


----------



## يوسف2000 (13 نوفمبر 2011)

وفقك الله واعانك


----------



## ahmed abo thabet (13 نوفمبر 2011)

أرجو التوفيق من الله للجميع


----------



## كاربن (13 نوفمبر 2011)

اعزائي ممكن اطلب كتاب او موضوع عن انتقال كتلة ؟


----------



## كاربن (13 نوفمبر 2011)

الف الف مبروك يا دكتور


----------



## ثاني احمد (13 نوفمبر 2011)

نسال الله لكم التوفيق وان يجعل عملكم في ميزان حسنتكم


----------



## مصعب عبدالكريم (13 نوفمبر 2011)

الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## وسام كريم (13 نوفمبر 2011)

مبروك من وسام كريم


----------



## samymoatty (13 نوفمبر 2011)

الف مبروك وأعانك الله على الوقوف بجوار أبنائك وأخواتك المهندسين ودفعهم الى الأمام ونشكر جهدك مقدمآ وجهد كل من بالمنتدى


----------



## عمرو سوار الدهب (13 نوفمبر 2011)

مبارك لك يا اخي وربنا يوفقك لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## احمد محمود5050 (14 نوفمبر 2011)

الله يسددك


----------



## mohamad boksh (14 نوفمبر 2011)

استعن باللة وندعو لك بالتوفيق الف مبروك للدكتور جمعة انشاء اللة انت اهلا لها


----------



## Hussein_Alsaad (14 نوفمبر 2011)

الف مبروك


----------



## نورالبغداديه (14 نوفمبر 2011)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=290221#ixzz1dehgWN35

*مبارك عليك اخى
اسال المولى لك الاعانة والتوفيق*​


​


----------



## asemktb (14 نوفمبر 2011)

good luck Dr. jumaa.


----------



## مغروره بس معذوره (14 نوفمبر 2011)

الــــــــــــــــــف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## sassit14 (14 نوفمبر 2011)

*حياك الله اخي بالمنتدى*​


----------



## م.يحيى زكريا (14 نوفمبر 2011)

*مباركة الاشراف*

الف مبروك للدكتور جمعه :75:
مشرفآ بقسم الطاقه البديله والمتجدده
والمهندسين العرب فخر للأمه الاسلاميه:12:


----------



## نورانا (14 نوفمبر 2011)

تمنياتي له بكل خير


----------



## searcher_2010 (14 نوفمبر 2011)

مبارك إن شاء الله


----------



## rmadan0056 (14 نوفمبر 2011)

الف مليون مبروك د \جمعة


----------



## محمد محمد عيسوى (14 نوفمبر 2011)

مبروووووووووووووووك


----------



## صابراحمد على (14 نوفمبر 2011)

1000الف مبروكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


----------



## raafat73 (14 نوفمبر 2011)

بالتوفيق والسداد


----------



## سور بغداد (14 نوفمبر 2011)

*تهنئة من القلب*

السلام عليكم د. جمعة واتمنى لك كل التوفيق . :77:


----------



## shahad alkazaz (14 نوفمبر 2011)

الف مبروك


----------



## houydah (14 نوفمبر 2011)

الف مبروك


----------



## م. نبراس (14 نوفمبر 2011)

مبروك مبروك


----------



## sofiane2011 (14 نوفمبر 2011)

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووك*​


----------



## sofiane2011 (14 نوفمبر 2011)

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووك*​


----------



## saadmuhsen (14 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## saadmuhsen (14 نوفمبر 2011)

مبروك


----------



## kalousha (14 نوفمبر 2011)

وفقك اللة لكل خير


----------



## eng ma7 (14 نوفمبر 2011)

الف مبروك وربنا يعينك


----------



## eng ma7 (14 نوفمبر 2011)

:75:


----------



## الهادي قعبل (14 نوفمبر 2011)

من فضاءل الله تعالي على عبده نعمة الصحه و الصبر على المكارب
​


----------



## الهادي قعبل (14 نوفمبر 2011)

:75:من فضاءل الله تعالي على عبده نعمة الصحه و الصبر على المكارب
​


----------



## رجب خلف السيد (14 نوفمبر 2011)

الف مبرووووووووووووووووك


----------



## العندليب الخثيمي (15 نوفمبر 2011)

*الف مبروك*​


----------



## elmasry18112011 (15 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## ahbk991 (15 نوفمبر 2011)

نبارك له حظه و نرجو له التوفيق


----------



## ابن_ابية14 (15 نوفمبر 2011)

_علمتي الحياة ان اتلقي كل الوانها رضي وسروا_

_ علمتي الحياة انني مهما اتعلم فلم ازل جهولا_​


----------



## safety113 (15 نوفمبر 2011)

الف مبروك ومن عالي الى اعلى ان شاء الله
والشكر موصول لادارة الملتقى


----------



## امام العطبراوي (15 نوفمبر 2011)

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## sensor2 (15 نوفمبر 2011)

الف مبروك 
ووفقك الله الى ما فيه مصلحة الامه العربية والاسلامية


----------



## a.s.a (15 نوفمبر 2011)

*مشكوررررررررررررررر*​


----------



## ال تميم (15 نوفمبر 2011)

مرحبا بك مرشدا مشرفا لنكون نعمنا بما تحمله من معرفة ولك الشكر الجزيل


----------



## بلبل العراق (15 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
وفقك الله لما فيه الخير ونفع بك الامة المباركة


----------



## manalaldeek (15 نوفمبر 2011)

ألف مبرووووووووووووووووووك د.جمعة


----------



## مصاروه مصعب (15 نوفمبر 2011)

مبروك وتستاهل كل خير وبا التوفيق يا رب


----------



## المقري 2 (15 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكككككككككككككككككككككككر


----------



## aboudoule (15 نوفمبر 2011)

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووك*


----------



## متولى السعيد (15 نوفمبر 2011)

الف مبروك د جمعه


----------



## hassan korany (15 نوفمبر 2011)

نشكرالله الذى وهبك هذه النعمه وجزاك وجزاناخيرا لتكون مشرفا


----------



## النجمة الزرقاء_90 (15 نوفمبر 2011)

مبررررررررررررررررررررررررررروك


----------



## alaa_airfroid_19 (15 نوفمبر 2011)

ألـــــــــــــــــــــف مبرووووووك


----------



## walid helal (15 نوفمبر 2011)

مبررررررروككككككككككككك


----------



## walid helal (15 نوفمبر 2011)

شد حيللك يااخي ومبروك


----------



## محمود قدور (15 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم


----------



## ahmad osman (15 نوفمبر 2011)

الف الف مبروك واعانك الله


----------



## Nourhop (16 نوفمبر 2011)

الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## eng.awad2 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

مبروك


----------



## scada1975 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

ألف ألف مبروك


----------



## اديب (16 نوفمبر 2011)

مبرووك


----------



## م/محمد عنتر (16 نوفمبر 2011)

اعانك الله وجعلك ممن يعمل علي حاجة الناس


----------



## radwan_icid (16 نوفمبر 2011)

مبارك عليك الإشراف


----------



## فهد البدري (16 نوفمبر 2011)

الف مبروك


----------



## eng-alshaimaa (16 نوفمبر 2011)

مبروك يا بشمهندس


----------



## KAMBAAL (16 نوفمبر 2011)

الف مبروك للدكتور جمعة مشرفا لقسم الطاقه البديله والمتجدده
ونتمني لك التقدم​


----------



## aminhvac1 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*مبروك*

*ميروك ....ونفعنا الله بعلمك*


----------



## د.سعد الجميلي (16 نوفمبر 2011)

تمنياتي للدكتور جمعة التوفيق في هذا المفصل المهم في العمارة والتخطيط


----------



## jomma (17 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك دكتور، وفي جميع الإخوة الأعضاء.


----------

